# Tour de France has begun



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Valverde took the prologue and thinks he is a contender - we will see what happens.
http://www.versus.com/tdf/


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Even soccer fan thinks that bike races are stupid. I only tune in for the doping scandals. _(O)_


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> Even soccer fan thinks that bike races are stupid. I only tune in for the doping scandals. _(O)_


Oh come on, man. I was going to come to your defense when tree and martymcfly wouldn't stop making fun of your favorite soccer teams. To make things worse now you post that you like tennis? You're on your own. :lol: :wink:

I would argue that pro cyclists are among the most fit athletes in professional sports. Look at how long and hard they ride. How many other athletic events require that kind of endurance? Plus they get shave their legs - it doesn't get much cooler than that! :shock:

On a side note Utah's very own David Zabriske (who won a stage of the tour last year) broke his back in a wreck a couple of months ago and isn't racing this time around.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Cycling, tennis and soccer.... did this forum get hijacked ?



scott_rn said:


> I would argue that pro cyclists are among the most fit athletes in professional sports.


They may be in the best cardiovascular shape of all the sports, but they are the most un-athletic group you will ever find. Their legs are totally useless for anything other than endurance and as a result most can't even jump over the shoes they wear.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> rapalahunter said:
> 
> 
> > Even soccer fan thinks that bike races are stupid. I only tune in for the doping scandals. _(O)_
> ...


I think cyclists are, in respect to cardiovascular fitness, some of the most fit people in the world. I'm just not entertained by it. I'm impressed by them and respect them... I just can't watch it.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

That's funny, I thought that once Lance retired they just said to hell with the Tour de France cause no one cared one way or the other after that. :lol:


----------

